# صلاة،بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد



## kcart1 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*ميلادُكَ، يا يَسُوع!*

" حَاملُهَا لا يخَاف وحَافظُها لا يَخيبُ "


ميلادُك، يَا يَسُوعُ، حَدَثٌ يُبَدِّلُ التَّارِيخَ، وعيدٌ يُبدَّلُ الحَيَاة!

َفقَد وُلِدتَ مَرَّتين: مَرَّةً مِن اللهِ، ومَرَّةً من العَذرَاءِ. بِولادَتِكَ الأُولَى خَلَقتَنِي، وبالثَّانِيَة 

فدَيتَنِي. بالأُولَى كُنتَ ابنَ اللهِ، وبالثَّانِيَةِ ابنَ الَبشَرِ. بالأُولَى كُنتَ بَعِيدَاً، وبالثَّانِيَةِ قَريبَاً 

دَانيَاً. بالأُولَى كُنتَ قَبلَ إِبرَاهِيمَ، وبالثَّانَيةِ بَعدَ مَريَمَ. لكِنَّكَ بالأُولَى والثَّانِيَةِ رَبُّ صَمَدٌ. لا 

يَحجُبكَ عَنِّي مَذوَدٌ ولا جَسَدٌ. في يَديَكَ سُلطَانُ كُلِّ شَىءٍ. لكِنَّكَ لا تُرغِمُ عَلَى حُبِّكَ 

أَحَدَاً. ولا تَفتَحُ أَبوَابَ النَّاسِ بالقُوَّةِ. واسِعُ الرَّحمَةِ والعَطَاءِ: مَرَّةً بذَاتِكَ، ومَرَّةً بأُمِّكَ العذَرَاءِ. 

لكِنَّكَ لا تُحِبُّ لخَاطِىءٍ عِقَابَاً، ولا تُقِيمُ عَلَى تَائِبٍ عَذَابَاً. وأَنَا فِي المِيلادِ حَزِينٌ خَائِفٌ. 

تُعَذِّبُِني الهَوَاجِسُ والهُمُومُ. لكِنَّنِي مَا أَغلَقتُ فِي وجَهِكَ بَابَاً، ولا كَتَمتُ عَلَيكَ جَوَابَاً. فلا 

تَأنَفْ مِن مَنزِلِي. إِنْ كُنتَ لا تُولَدُ إِلاَّ فِي مَكَانٍ مُنٍيرٍ، ولا تُقِيمُ إلاَّ فِي قَلبٍ طَهُورٍ، فطَهِّر 

مَنزِلِي مِن الظَّلامِ، وخَاطِرِي مِن الأَوهَامِ، وقَلبِي مِن كُلِّ عَاطِفَة حَرَامٍ. واقبَلْ صَلاتِي 

ذَهَبَاً ومُرَّاً، وكَلِمَاتي بَخُورَاً مُستَمِرَّاً. واكتُبنِي فِي تَلامِيذِكَ الأَكرَمِين. آمِين


صَلاةُ الحُبِّ السَّعِيدِ في مِيلادِ الرَّبِّ المَجِيدِ، الأَب إِبرَاهِيم بَطَارسَه، 2007​
*وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## فادية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة،بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد*

صلاة  جميله جدا  شكرا لك  اسمح لي انقلها الى القسم المختص وهو قسم الصلاة 
طفل المغارة  يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kcart1 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة،بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد*



فادية قال:


> صلاة  جميله جدا  شكرا لك  اسمح لي انقلها الى القسم المختص وهو قسم الصلاة
> طفل المغارة  يبارك حياتك​



شكرا لك، وهذ الصلاة من تأليف الاب ابراهيم بطارسة. وانا اوافقك ان يكون مكان الصلاة في القسم المختص وهو قسم الصلاة.


----------



## أرزنا (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة،بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد*

سلام المسيح

شكرا لك على هذه الصلاة الجميلة


----------



## skipy (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة،بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد*



kcart1 قال:


> *ميلادُكَ، يا يَسُوع!*
> 
> " حَاملُهَا لا يخَاف وحَافظُها لا يَخيبُ "
> 
> ...




شكراً على هذه التأمل الرائعة


----------

